# Does anyone here breed english bull terriers



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone on here had bred english bull terriers.

Its my first time breeding my Bitch and would like to gain as much knowledge as possible from people who have bred the breed before. 
My uncle used to breed his german shepards years ago. More recently his staffordshire bull terrier and hes bred his working Springer spaniels for as long as I remember. He always breeds dogs with good health/temperement and they are all KC registered.

I can always get advice from him and he'll be there to help out but because he hasnt bred a bull terrier I would like information from someone who has, I believe that will be invaluable advice to go by. Ive got two EBT books which do talk a little about pregnant bitch's/whelping but not much, Ive also got 'book of the bitch' but again would like information regarding the bull terrier.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

i am friends with EBT breeders and the major problem with them is that they are very bad mothers. they cannot be left alone at all, for the entire 8 weeks with their puppies!
i personally have no experience with the breed, but she has had bitch kill a litter of 4 week old puppies when left alone for 2 minutes to make a cup of tea. 
this is not meant to frighten you, but to warn you, if for any reason you have to look away from them for a minute of two, put the bitch in crate or another room


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.

We have prepared ourselves for that. The pups will be sleeping in the whelping box upstairs in the spare bedroom for the first few weeks. We wont be leaving them alone with our bitch at all. We will be putting the pups onto our bitch to feed every 2 hours during night etc but If worst comes to worst we are prepared to hand rear them on substitute milk. (My 3 year old is a non sleeper as a baby he never slept and was up every hour for the first 9monthshmy: so Im used to the sleep deprivation anyway!)

The breeder we had our EBT from when she was a pup gave us alot of information when we purchased her and said that they hand reared all of they're litters as the mothers cannot be trusted. Even if a mum is good with the pups the breeder said they cannot be left as they are clumsy and wouldnt think twice about flopping down on and squashing the litter.

The thing that concerns me most is delivering the litter (if there is one) How will I know what to do? Ive been reading alot about what to do in certain circumstances and I know to have the vets number to hand I wont be afraid to contact him, the cost of a caesarean wont be an issue either. I just want to make sure I know what to do in each situation-especially if it isnt a straight forward whelping.

Sarah


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wow...bullie puppies


i know this question crops up all the time...Are both Parents health tested especially for kidney disease, luxating patella, heart problems


juliex


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes both parents have been health tested.

Keiras were

Heart tested clear
Kidney UPC 0.02
BAER tested Normal
examination from Vet shows The patella Luxation operates correctly.

Sarah


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

keirabullterrier said:


> Yes both parents have been health tested.
> 
> Keiras were
> 
> ...


  spot on especially the Kidney test...real low

I just feel very strongly about health test etc as i lost my lad at a very young age to kidney and renal failure and its horrible

I would love to see some pictures of her ...is she called Kiera?

juliex


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank-you! Yes her name is Keira, She's all white and very pretty 

I have some pictures uploaded in my album on here if you'd like a look :smile5:

Sarah


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

keirabullterrier said:


> Thank-you! Yes her name is Keira, She's all white and very pretty
> 
> I have some pictures uploaded in my album on here if you'd like a look :smile5:
> 
> Sarah


I would love to take a look.....be back in a mo...

Juliex


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

She is so gorgeous!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

And bullie pups??? Oh my!! :001_tt1:

I love Bullies! I really hope everything works out great for you and i can not wait for all the updates!!! 
xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

she is beautiful...they all are but, she is extra nice   i am slightly biased...lovely picture of her with your little boy

You must be crazy....lol...imagine eight 5wk old bullies running about your house ....

Juliex


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes we have abit of a mixture of dogs  The bichon is our new addition we had him just before christmas, our pug loves him, they're very mischevious!

*whispers* Keira is my favourite though!

My son loves her so much and she loves him, when we first bought her my mum was quite against it saying why would anyone buy one of those dogs with a young child etc


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

keirabullterrier said:


> Yes we have abit of a mixture of dogs  The bichon is our new addition we had him just before christmas, our pug loves him, they're very mischevious!
> 
> *whispers* Keira is my favourite though!
> 
> My son loves her so much and she loves him, when we first bought her my mum was quite against it saying why would anyone buy one of those dogs with a young child etc


Aww i bet she has changed her mind since!

EBT's are great with kids!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

keirabullterrier said:


> Yes we have abit of a mixture of dogs  The bichon is our new addition we had him just before christmas, our pug loves him, they're very mischevious!
> 
> *whispers* Keira is my favourite though!
> 
> My son loves her so much and she loves him, when we first bought her my mum was quite against it saying why would anyone buy one of those dogs with a young child etc


Bet your mam has changed her mind now though 

They are wonderful with children, Mavis worships my Daughter,

Juliex


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

how weird is that we said the same thing at nearly the same time.....lol

juliex


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes she has changed her mind alot!

when Keira was abit younger she was full of energy and used to love jumping up to greet people but she doesnt do that as much now, she waddles over and puts her nose on their laps (or her favourite is trying to sleep on their laps) 

Ive noticed she's quietened down ALOT since we mated her (she'll be 28days past mating on the 26th) she's quiet sleeping in her bed most of the day. When she hasnt drank water for a little while OMG! She'll stand there for ages rapidly drinking....are these good signs...:blush:

Taking her for ultrasound Feb 2nd


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi sorry I cant offer any advice but just wanted to say good luck - I love EBTs i really wanted one but couldnt find any rehomes suitable as rescues wont place with young children. We are getting a staffie instead. EBTs are just beautiful. xxx


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you! fingers crossed for the 2nd!

Sarah


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi

I breed and show Bull terriers. I think a lot of people dont understand bull terrier mothers. All of mine have been fab mums, yes they are clumsy and will lie on them but if you are there 24/7 you can prevent it. Some do eat or kill there young (other breeds do too) but that is why we stay with them all the time and make sure they have a quiet calm place. I also make sure mine have liquid calcium after they whelp as a drop in calcium levels soon after birth is one of the most causes of the bitch not accepting her pups. Some vets will disagree but believe me I know a lot of breeders and we all swear by it, (of course we all have our fav calcium supplement though). I find most bitches that dont accept their puppies will after a few days with the correct care.

I have just hand reared a litter of puppies from my stud dog (not my bitch) as the bitch did not take to them and killed 2. I took them as I am more experienced and it is a very hard task to undertake and believe me I would avoid it if I could!!!

I am not one of those breeders who lets the pups feed and then removes them from the bitch for 2 hours (alot do). I prefer to keep them with the bitch and we stay with them all the time. Taking them away causes more stress for the bitch IMO. 

I normally stay with a bitch and pups for 5 weeks then the bitch is removed during the night.

Beware........... Bully pups are soooo naughty LOL!! 

Good luck with your scan!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh Kiara is very lovely :smile5:

Teddy is very sweet how old is he and litle tiny toby is so weeny :001_tt1:

My girls are so sooooooooooo envious of Kiaras PINK crate :001_tt1:, they are hassleing me now for one


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Tanya1989 said:


> i am friends with EBT breeders and the major problem with them is that they are very bad mothers. they cannot be left alone at all, for the entire 8 weeks with their puppies!
> i personally have no experience with the breed, but she has had bitch kill a litter of 4 week old puppies when left alone for 2 minutes to make a cup of tea.
> this is not meant to frighten you, but to warn you, if for any reason you have to look away from them for a minute of two, put the bitch in crate or another room


If this is "normal" for Bull Terriers then the breed is in a bad state, and any bitches with this temperament should never be bred from again.

I have never bred dogs (one puppy at a time is more than enough!), but when breeding chinchillas I would remove females who cannibalized their young from my breeding plans - no matter how good quality they were.


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

kirksandallchins said:


> If this is "normal" for Bull Terriers then the breed is in a bad state, and any bitches with this temperament should never be bred from again.
> 
> Sometimes bitches will eat puppies if there is something wrong with them....something we ourselves cannot see. This is nature and serves to help the rest of the litter to survive!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

to say the breed is in a bad state is completely incorrect. each breed has its difficulties, some are health issues, some are their unpredictablity, some are are far too intelligent and therefore get bored very easily, so would you say that border collies are in a bad state? if they are in such a bad state why are they one of the countries nost popular breed?
like i said, some breeds have their difficulties, but compared to the health problems in some breeds, poor breathing, hearts etc, i think id rather have a breed that are poor mothers!


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Totally agree 100%

Must get the hang of quoting people, mine doesnt look right on my last post LOL!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I love the mini bulls but you don't see many of them.


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for your replys!

Loverbull your reply was very helpful, I will take your advice on leaving the pups with my bitch if she is good with them-supervised of course and then we'll take them out in the night like originally planned.

Ive read abit about the calcium during/after whelping-its said to give them a boost when whelping. Have you tried vanilla icecream? Alot of breeders have said that is good?

Sarah


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Tanya1989 said:


> to say the breed is in a bad state is completely incorrect. each breed has its difficulties, some are health issues, some are their unpredictablity, some are are far too intelligent and therefore get bored very easily, so would you say that border collies are in a bad state? if they are in such a bad state why are they one of the countries nost popular breed?
> like i said, some breeds have their difficulties, but compared to the health problems in some breeds, poor breathing, hearts etc, i think id rather have a breed that are poor mothers!


It was stated by Tanya1989 "i am friends with EBT breeders and the major problem with them is that they are very bad mothers. they cannot be left alone at all, for the entire 8 weeks with their puppies!"

I was/am horrified at this statement as it looks like an uncommon problem in the breed, and surely it makes common sense to eradicate such animals from future breeding?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh I can't wait for piccies of bully puppies! 
Can't offer any advice that hasn't already been given though, but good luck


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive never given the ice cream but I know breeders of other breeds that swear by it during labour! 

I never give calcium during pregnancy only after.

The only time I take pups away from mother is if she is getting too rough or aggitated with them, but it is only until she is relaxed enough to put them back with her. I find as long as you keep them suckling the bitches mothering instinct kicks in. 

Good Luck and let us know how the scan goes!!

Is the stud you used well known?


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Thanks again for your reply. 

Ive been reading information on dogbreedinfo.com and the breeder on there says she gives the bitch's calcuim when they give birth, she says it helps give the bitch a boost and speeds things along, she then gives some after whelping had finished. Does that sound good to you or should I not give calcium at all when she is giving birth to her pups? What calcium do you use?

Im not sure if the stud is a well known one-hes not well known to me anyway. The breeder is about 45min drive from where I Live.

He is 3years old and has produced many litters with all healthy pups. Also he has been health tested. He's a very nice strong looking dog, his temperment was also very desirable. When we first went up to meet him he was very calm and friendly and not over-excited bouncing around everywhere.

Sarah.


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi

I dont give it during birth but straight after. I use Callo-Cal D but only as I was once given it by a vet for a bitch which suffered eclampsia with a previous litter, I gave her this after her second litter and she was fine! 

I just wondered if they showed the dog as I would know him if they did.

When is her scan?


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

ahh right no I dont think they have showed him. He is Brindle with quite alot of white (similar looking to the EBT in your avatar-very nice looking:smile5

The only downside to our bitch is that she is slightly undershot-the dog we have mated her with has a perfect mouth and a nice broad head so Hopefully some of the litter will have this-the breeder we bought our bitch from said the only thing you cant garuantee with the EBT is their mouths-they tend to over or undershot.

We are taking her for her scan next Tuesday morning, will let you all know of the outcome. Fingers crossed.

Sarah


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes unfortunately thats right in our breed, what your pups mouth looks like at 8 weeks is probably totally different to what it will look like when fully developed.
Bull terriers heads change so much which sumtimes effects their mouth. If Im ever picking a puppy I normally look for a slightly overshot bite in a very young pup and then hopefully when the head has developed it is a nice scissor bite. Well thats the idea but it doesnt always work like that. I find they get a head change at around 6, 12 and 18 months but having said that one of my males head changed at 2 years and he went reverse scissor! 

You have done the right thing by using a dog with the correct bite but sometimes its the luck of the draw. Ive mated 2 perfect mouths....6 puppies 3 correct and 3 undershot 

Ive also used one of my own dogs who is undershot on one of my bitches who had a level bite and 7 puppies...........all correct mouths 

Thats why us bully breeders normally run at least 2 pups on!!!


----------

